# My attempt of THE newborn pose!!



## JenLavazza (Aug 25, 2010)

I've ALMOST got it!!


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 25, 2010)

first of all, the pic is overexposed. and the pose makes the baby look very awkward.


----------



## Geaux (Aug 25, 2010)

I actually like the overexposed'ness in infant shots ... it's not THAT bad, I've seen worse 

The pose is a tad bit awkward though.


----------



## JenLavazza (Aug 25, 2010)

You must not do much baby photography??  My taste is always pretty bright and slightly overexposed...to each their own   Thanks for your opinion though!


----------



## reznap (Aug 25, 2010)

It's a good pose, if you get it just right it looks like they're grinning.  I agree it's a bit bright, not overexposed and if that's what works, that's just fine.  I do think the skin tones are a little bit on the cool side, except for on the face really.


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 25, 2010)

i know overexposing a tad is the "thing" to do for baby pics, but this is just blinding.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 25, 2010)

I like it.. Keep it up!


----------



## WendyR (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been taking some pictures of babies, and know it can be a challenge to try to pose them in such ways.  Everyone has their own style, and if this is what you like... then I say go for it.  We all have to carve our own niche and style out... keep at it.


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 25, 2010)

Personally, I love this. It made me smile from ear to ear when I opened this up and saw that pose and expression. Too cute! The brightness doesn't bother me in the least, nor do I personally feel it detracts from the shot. This one will be treasured by the parents forever!


----------



## g-fi (Aug 25, 2010)

Love it!! You've almost got that pose down! Love the pursed lips and I don't think it's overexposed at all, it's got that lovely creamy soft lighting that works so great for newborns! Good job!!


----------



## Pea-Pod (Aug 25, 2010)

I think it looks great. I like the pose, Its not your typical grinning baby,. I like the different faces they make. I have been dying to do newborn pics but no ones been popping out kids around here lately that I know of.. lol. Im a sucker for subtle vignettes I think it would great with this particular shot.


----------



## RobNZ (Aug 26, 2010)

I like it, cute, different and bright as you say your style is, and as Pea-Pod suggested, a subtle vignette would work well.


----------



## err_ok (Aug 26, 2010)

One thing I don't get... How do you get the babies to pose like that? :lmao:

I agree with the tad overexposed comments, I don't think it detracts too much though


----------



## sleist (Aug 26, 2010)

If the baby isn't capable of raising it's own head from the prone position (a developmental phase), I would be very careful about posing like this.  But that's just me.


----------



## vtf (Aug 26, 2010)

Figured everyone one else made a comment so I would,
My personal preference is that its alittle overexposed for my taste but its a cute pose, in focus and the mother should be really pleased. :thumbup:
And I want to know how thats done too. Wires, pins, or nails?


----------



## JenLavazza (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks!  I've been trying this pose for EVER and I finally read on another blog how it's done...I don't mind sharing with all of you that have helped me along my journey.....  It's actually a composite of two images!!!  One the mom is holding the head (get the lower half) and the other holding the hands/chin or prop the baby and get a top of the head shot.  Merge the two together   Some people do right side and left side.  This one I actually just had the mom hold the top of his head and photoshopped her hands out!!  A newborn session should take place BEFORE they are 12 days old for the best results.  Any of you that have tried older one's know what I'm talking about...forget sleepy baby poses!  At that age this pose is pretty impossible to do without some photoshopping.  Plus, you don't want to hurt them.


----------



## robyn_fresh (Aug 26, 2010)

can we see the original shots that were used?


----------



## bluebonnets (Aug 26, 2010)

It is awesome!!  I love it!!  I think it is perfect!!  A little bright for my taste, but I love the pose!  Love the look the baby is giving with the squishy lips~


----------



## JenLavazza (Aug 26, 2010)

Sure, here is the original:


----------



## JenLavazza (Aug 26, 2010)

I also took all the comments and adjusted a few things...Better?


----------



## Aayria (Aug 26, 2010)

Soooo adorable, it looks lovely =)

I like your second edit... it's still got the brightness, but is much easier on the eyes.   

One thing I'm seeing, though Jen, is a bit of blue casting in the shadows of his arms and legs...probably casting from the blanket. It's making his skin look a bit cool in those areas, when it isn't a problem with your skin tones, it's just a cast in the shadows.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 26, 2010)

imagine if the eyes had been opened


----------



## 786soul (Aug 26, 2010)

Definately liking the 2nd edit over the first. A bit more pleasing and soft I feel rather than overpowering.


----------

